

XC200000 – Common Chaffinch – Fringilla Coelebs - laurentoget
http://www.xeno-canto.org/200000

======
laurentoget
200,000 recordings uploaded.

no ads. no growth hacking. no IPO. no exit strategy. just quality content and
worldwide cooperation.

~~~
Mithaldu
> just quality content and worldwide cooperation.

And cash from the dutch government via the Naturalis museum. And content
contributed largely by volunteers.

It's a great project and website, but i think comparing it to a commercial
company is very pointless.

~~~
laurentoget
unless the whole point is to show there is an alternative to the commercial
web, and it is not only wikipedia.

~~~
iaw
Could you describe the alternative?

Are you contending that the internet should be wholly funded by governments?
I'm confused.

~~~
laurentoget
I meant this only as an example of a website which provides and creates rich
information without participating in the commercial ad-funded system. Some
funds do come from the dutch government but the content is provided by
volunteers.

If I had a solution to generalize this I would be busy implementing it.

------
chrismealy
All I get is "Attempt to issue media playback commands, while no media url is
set."

------
justincormack
Aargh, CC license but its the attribution non-commercial version, which makes
the entire thing useless, as "non commercial" is completely ill-defined. So
for example, it is unusable by Wikipedia.

~~~
teh_klev
Aren't you stretching things a bit by stating that "the entire thing useless"
just because of its license?

I live in a rural area with an incredibly wide spectrum of birdsong throughout
the seasons. Strangely, as I've grown older, I'm come to appreciate the sounds
of our local wildlife, especially birdsong. Hell I even wake up early enough
to listen to "Tweet of the Day" on BBC Radio 4 [0].

I'd say this site is certainly not "useless" for aficionados of our feathered
friends.

Also...must everything end up on Wikipedia?

[0]:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s6xyk](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s6xyk)

~~~
justincormack
Wikipedia was just an example.

And frankly, the birds make these lovely noises, the people who record them
should not restrict usage - there is no creative input.

Essentially to make them part of free culture we are going to have to
relicense them or rerecord them.

